# Anyone else struggle with homemaking?



## TinysMom (Aug 27, 2008)

I think I'm reaching the point (again) where I'm fed up with my house. I reach this point every so often and vow to make changes...sometimes I even make them for a few months....and then I slip back into old habits.

I'm just wondering who else struggles with this - or has struggled and overcome it. 

Yeah - I've tried the Flylady system - I was on her list way back when she started - before she had 5,000 members. I've joined and left her list probably half a dozen times. 

I've done Sandra Felton's (Messies Annonymous) flipper system. That worked for me...till I misplaced the flipper.

I've done the Sidetracked Sister's card file system (which is what Flylady used when she first changed her life around).

I've read of others - like Flylady - actually making changes that stick - and wonder - why can't I do the same thing? Why can't I make the changes stick?

I think its partly because our family has TOO MUCH STUFF. Too much paper (yeah - even office products) - too much clutter - we all love to collect stuff. We have literally hundreds of books - I used to be a clothes horse (sometimes I get on a kick and buy several items and have too much - then I go on a purge and wind up with not enough..). 

Anyway - I guess I'm getting fed up....again. 

I need a routine for my housework - I know that. Its hard to have a routine when a large part of your life is about not needing a routine since it is so boring. One of the many reasons I merchandise is that each day is different....and I have a variety of work.

So I guess I'm looking for suggestions - encouragement - I wish I could have Peter Walsh from the organizing show come in and put all my stuff in the back yard and go through it.

Oh wait..he might want me to pare down my Schleich collection. That won't work...

:shock:

Tell me I'm not the only one who struggles.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 27, 2008)

I struggle! I agree - too much stuff! My biggest challenge is all the paperwork, books and teaching that I need on a daily basis and don't have enough storage room.

I have gone through and thrown a lot away. Finally parted with some of my books by selling them on Ebay and donated as many things as I could to our yearly 4-H yard sale.

Redecorating also encourages me to try to stay organized in my "new" house. I just repainted the kitchen and made new curtains for the entire house.

Now that school has started, it's important that I minimize the time I need to spend on house cleaning because I need to study as well as homeschool Matthew. The biggest help has been getting rid of as much clutter as possible.

Pam


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 27, 2008)

I also struggle with house work.... I would rather work outside than inside... I think alot of my problem is my husbands crap that i am not suposed to move or throw out because he may need it(mainly extra computer junk) and kids stuff...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 27, 2008)

*raises hand*

Me! I struggle! Our house is just full of stuff... that doesn't have a home....

I think it's because I'm home all day, so I spend a lot of time just looking at it. And when I don't always feel well enough to do the housework either, so I start to feel even worse about it. It just bothers me, seeing things lying all over the place! I'll clear off our coffee table, stack up the magazines all nice and neat, but then within no time it's covered in mail, computer stuff, and other random pieces of junk.

There's just SO much stuff we have that we sort of need to keep, but we can't find places to keep it...

Steve is bad too- we sort of have an unwritten rule that as he works, I'm the one that does the housework, which I don't *really* mind, but I'm not always able to do it... and he doesn't exactly keep things tidy either. He makes the mess worse! 

I want to get organised and get the place spotless once and for all, and stick to it..... 



Oh, and don't you just hate it when you go to a friend's house, and everything is SPOTLESS? Like, not even a piece of paper or a bit of mail lying around anywhere? Where do they keep it all??


----------



## Leaf (Aug 27, 2008)

I get overwhelmed with stuff. If you could see the packrat lineage I come from...

I "purge" my house ever so often - use freecycle and craigslist regularly and joined a yahoo group called minimalistic living (or something along that line) in order to help me keep life sorted out.


----------



## angieang21 (Aug 27, 2008)

Me! me!



I have always been a neat freak - and I like everything in its place. My husband is a bonafide slob. I love him - but he is.

I love a good rainy day I can spend inside cleaning. I love to empty out my cabinets and reorganize them. But I can spend a whole day cleaning and my husband can come in for an hour and wreck the whole place.

Now that I have a toddler - its impossible to keep things the way I like them. IMPOSSIBLE. I don't want to turn him into a neurotic like me. (BTW- just as I was typing this I had to stop because my son found a tissue and ripped it into one billion and four pieces on my just cleaned ruG).

You can only do so much. I pick one day a week to clean - enjoy the 10 fleeting minutes it remains clean and thats it. I do basic upkeep - like empty trash bins, wipes counters, dishes, bunny boxes, etc. But the big clean is only once a week.


You only get one life tolive - who wants to waste it cleaning?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Aug 27, 2008)

I struggle from too much clutter - I clean out my whole bedroom every 3 months (i.e, wash curtains, dust off and if needed re-paint ornaments, sort storage closet) and evrything that I havnt used in the last three months is sorted into three boxes - Ebay it, Bin it and donate it. Most the time I get at least Â£20 from the Ebay stuff, wich I then use to buy new stuff for the animals and buy some new clothes or a film. I find just sorting through stuff I dont need or want and getting rid of it helps and keeping stuff organized (if you met me, you would think I am suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch a hypocrite).


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 27, 2008)

I too have too much clutter , and my huby is worse. Every so often i go in and clean ho use, i get rid of everything that i havent touched in 6 months or longer and get rid of it. I am organized and clean mon through fri, then when the hubby comes home it is like having 7 kids so i find we fight more because i feel like i go behind him picking up things he claims he doesnt throw around.



I have a daily routine that i do before i feel like i have done anything, i get up get my shower right away, this is like most peoples coffee it gets me motivated and going , up and ready to start the day. Then i start my daily ritual of things that get done everyday. But i have to say being fat and pregnant it has been getting harder and harder to find the motivation to do anything lately,lol.


----------



## nermal71 (Aug 27, 2008)

I sooo struggle with it  But you have to realize I homeschool 3 high school boys (17, 16 and 14y/o), have 2 dogs, 2 cats and a rabbit. Work 2 jobs. And now am trying to keep the house clean cause it's on the market. I feel as if my world is upside most days. You would think with the boys helping it would stay clean but it just doesn't happen.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 27, 2008)

*nermal71 wrote: *


> You would think with the boys helping it would stay clean but it just doesn't happen.





I live alone and :shock:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who struggles. Robin and I both are slobs...Art is a neatnik at heart who has sorta become a slob too...

I want to create a routine but its hard when you really don't have a routine for work, etc. Like today - its a little after 11 am and I'm home from work - but I'm totally beat (it was a greeting card reset). This week is sort of an "easy" week for me in the fact I don't have a ton of work today - but the work I do have is demanding and tiring this week as its mostly all resets.

I think part of my problem too is I get started on something and can't give it up...for example....I got started watching the seasons 1 & 2 of Babylon 5 on Hulu.com. I found Eric's season three set of dvds and have started on them....and its like I want to use all of my free time to "get through" them....

I'm the same way with books or other projects I might start.

I've told myself today that I can rest till about noon - then I have from noon till I leave at 1:30 to pick up Art to get some laundry started, the dishes going, etc. etc. etc. After I get home w/ Art, Robin & I will work on cleaning the cages/pens in the office....

Art & I just have so much stuff...a lot of it is paper - a lot of it is books - a lot of it is old videos and dvds and stuff like that. I really do need/want to get it organized.

I also want to get it organized SOON....

Anyway - if anyone has found anything that works well for them - please share.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 27, 2008)

How about a list maybe a chore type of list where you list one or two things to be done upon waking in the morning, then the whole rest of the day can be spent doing nothing but at least you will feel like you did somet hi ng. sometimes doing one thing can turn into a bunch of things cause the one thing gets you a lil motivated. I make lists when i am having company , or a party or going on vacation and need to get certain things done, it helps me be somewhat organized


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 27, 2008)

I struggle too, and I'm at home all day, kind of pathetic :?. I love the house to be clean and tidy, I just don't want to clean and tidy it .

My days are mostly spent messing the entire house up all day, until about 2pm I frantically shove loose stuff in the closest, quickly wash the dishes and run around picking things up and shoving them under the bed before Mathew gets home at 3:30.

I think the bed has risen about 4 inches off the floor this week alone .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA! 

Peg, I clean 2 huge and beautiful houses each week. One is 2 level, on a lake, 5 bedroom, 4 bath, office, windows and sliders acrossed one side that I have to keep windexed, and it's unbelievable the amount of work it is. I also do their laundry.

The other house is a gorgeous 2 story in an affluent area 4 bedroom, 4 bathroom, office, bonus room (the size of my house!) and again, a lot of work.

I can get through those houses in about 4 hours each... maybe 5 if they are bad.

My house is a 3 bedroom ranch, 1 bathroom, and I can't get it cleaned all at one time! LOL! 

I get one thing done and they are messing up 4 or 5 other things!


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 27, 2008)

it takes me all day to clean my house ... I have a bad back and neck ... I work 15 minutes and then i have to sit down because my back hurts ..when it eases up i work some more... its so annoying... I wish i could get my kids and hubby to do more around the house... at least they do their own laundry...I hate domestic work...lol


----------



## polly (Aug 27, 2008)

me too add me to the list in fact pt me at the top lol! I hate housework and do a major clean once a week i keep thinking that I should come home and do little bits then get home sit down eat tea and thats me i can hardly get up to do anything! MInd you every so often i go mad and gut the house every room and chuck everything Bruce hates it as all his bits of cable etc go in teh bin he is such a hoarder i even have to hide anything that i put in teh recycling bin especially if its a pair of his old trainers or anything liek that!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 27, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Peg, I clean 2 huge and beautiful houses each week. One is 2 level, on a lake, 5 bedroom, 4 bath, office, windows and sliders acrossed one side that I have to keep windexed, and it's unbelievable the amount of work it is. I also do their laundry.
> 
> ...


LOL! 

See, I also think I could quite happily do a cleaning job- I like cleaning other people's houses! When 4 of my girlfriends moved out of their shared house last year, one of them was away when they left. So, I went round and did 'her share' of the cleaning, which ended up being most of the house, and I acutally enjoyed it!

Saying that, when I get into cleaning at home, I do quite enjoy it as well, as long as I have some music on to sing along to. It's just the getting round to do it part.... :? And then the keeping it tidy, as you can guarantee it'll be back the way it was within a week! :shock:

Will it be too stupid of me to try and challenge myself to get it all done tomorrow? :shock: :? I'll challenge myself anyway!



The laundry is a major bugbear of mine... Our washing basket seems to pile up until it's over flowing... And then I'll do a couple of loads, but the dryer doesn't dry them quick enough and the stuff that wont go in the dryer takes AAAAAGES to dry, meanwhile I have wet washing in the basket waiting to go up to dry... And then it gets forgotten about, and has to be rewashed.... :cry1::cry1::cry1:


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 27, 2008)

I guess I'm a teenager, and I'm messy too, I think I'm allowed to. Its like a rite of passage.

Thing that annoys me is that I'm expected to keep the house clean when my Mum doesn't bother. I have 1 tiny little room that I'm expected to keep everything in. She's got 4 rooms to spread her junk around yet it still looks cluttered! I've told her before if she would get rid of some stuff I'd keep it cleaner!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 27, 2008)

It sounds like bunny people are also often messy people! So am I. I don't think I'm horribly messy most of the time, but it can get kinda bad. I feel so much better when everything's organized. I think the problem is that we live in a tiny apartment without enough storage space, so there just isn't somewhere for everything to go! When I first moved to Alaska, I didn't have very much stuff, and had no problem keeping everything perfectly tidy. Every couple months now I go through our stuff and try to get rid of some, but the problem is that a lot of the stuff is nice things versus junk, and I'm reluctant to get rid of a bunch of nice things that I actually WANT and just need more storage for.

That being said, a couple days ago I completely re-organized our cabinets full of food (we're set for at least a month if there's a disaster and we can't buy food!) and today since it's my day off (tomorrow also), I plan to: 

Finish organizing the kitchen
Clean bedroom
Organize entry way

I bought a bunch of fresh peaches yesterday and I intend to bake a peach pie while doing these things. Wish me luck!


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 27, 2008)

Peg, I have no idea what any of those systems are that you mentioned, but omigosh you seem to post things that are similar to my life! I've been struggling with housework for a long time now; mainly because my house is so ##$% small, and it has 'issues' as well (can't use the basement at all except for the washer and dryer; there's only two closets...one in the back room and one in the bathroom, and the one in the back room has serious mold issues; the living room is seriously cut off for space because the entrance to the house comes right into that room, etc.). Add into the mix the fact that I too have too much 'stuff', two older cats with issues, and I've been going through a semi-depression (which, when I go through that, makes it immensely hard for me to do even the reg. housework), and it's total chaos here. I'm also one who - in my rare moments of wanting to clean - will only want to do so if I can rearrange everything; but the house is so small that I can't rearrange much of anything...there's always a doorway or window or something in the way.

lol...when I was going through radiation treatments a few years ago, people at work gave me a certificate to a cleaning company for a free 'onceover' cleaning. I never did use it, because I was mortified thinking that the house was way too messy/dirty for even cleaners to come in. :?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 27, 2008)

When my kids were little you could eat off of my floors!!! I was called "the white tornado!" by family.

now...... Ugh! LOL


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 27, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Peg, I have no idea what any of those systems are that you mentioned, but omigosh you seem to post things that are similar to my life!
> 
> *That's sorta scary! I feel sorry for you if your life is like mine in some of these areas...
> 
> ...


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 27, 2008)

Totally count me in!!! I come from a long line of "neat as a pin, everything in it's place" women....I'm a total flop! My mom had a cleaning lady that came once a week, and Mom actually cleaned things up before she came, so that all she had to do was dust, mop and vacuum. I think it's the amazing amount of stuff that we all seem to struggle with....bunny stuff, kid stuff, hubbie stuff, and my stuff, especially BOOKS!!!! We're overrun, particularly since we moved into this smaller, cramped house. Someday, I keep telling myself, we'll get a place that is big enough for our stuff....but I think Buckingham Palace and the Taj Mahal are occupied!!!!


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 28, 2008)

What??? You mean my carpet isn't supposed to have a layer of cat hair on it?

I struggle with cleaning my own house. I think it's because there is a DH in it. He messes up as any 5 year old. It's funny because I clean at the shelter - scrubbing walls and floors and litter boxes. I am meticulous there.

Also I am a volunteer janitor at our church. Our pastor is the only paid person in the church so all the other tasks (secretary, treasurer, nursery, property care, etc) are handled by volunteers. Once a month I get my turn cleaning on Saturdays with 2 other ladies. We are meticulous there too.

The giant dust bunnies upstairs got to me today while I was sewing so I can feel a cleaning frenzy coming on. Will need to send DH away for a few days.


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 28, 2008)

*



I get depressed because my house is bad...which then makes my house worse because I feel it is hopeless. Finally - something kicks me in the pants (normally it is Art doing a straigthening up/cleaning up or purging of his stuff) and I do a bunch of stuff and pull myself out of the depression for a few weeks. Then I get busy...or depressed...the house goes downhill and the cycle starts all over again.

Click to expand...


*Yes, vicious cycle. One of my problems too is that I tend to hide my emotions so well that often I don't even recognize how sad I am at first. What tends to tip me off is that my housework goes steadily downhill, I start eating badly, get more tired, etc. And it does go in cycles...I will reach a 'bottom-out' moment, and then I start to feel better again. I think a lot of it has to do with being alone, because (way back) when I was married, I was never like this. Apt was always tidy and clean (still hated housework just as much, but at least I did it ), I had more interest in things, in life. 

hehe...as for having cleaners come in, we're not the only ones who get paranoid...I have a friend who used to live in Mass (in Calif now) and she had the most _gorgeous_ house. I went to visit her once several years ago; her entire home was absolutely pristine and spotless. She confessed to me that she had cleaners come in twice a week, and the day before they were to arrive she'd be working furiously to straighten things up and clean so it would look nice for them. LOL!!!


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 29, 2008)

I used to clean my aunts house years ago ... she would clean her house before I would get there the only thing she left for me to do was to make her bed and fold a load of clothes.... I quit because I felt bad taking her money just for 2 small chores.


----------



## kirst3buns (Aug 29, 2008)

I know you've tried it, but the flylady system is the only thing that has sort of stuck with me over the last four years. Even when I'm not "doing" it, I still never take myself off the email list. I'm afraid that if I did, I would never climb back on the "flylady wagon". I've actually kind of just gotten back into it in the last couple of weeks and someday I'm even going to do a flylady missions (yes, I realize this is like Greek to anyone who isn't familiar with it). My house is way better now than when I first started with it. 

I think the key to that whole flylady system for me is the decluttering and I also think that is emotionally/mentally the hardest thing to do. It took about a year of reading testimonials for me to really start thinking about getting rid of stuff. I think now that I've done some major decluttering, I can see how easy it is to keep it clean now and that has kept me going to do more. However, it is an ongoing battle. Anyway, I think you are right in your assessment that TOO MUCH STUFF is the culprit but I have to agree that this is a really hard habit/lifestyle to change. 

And I see you mentioned Peter Walsh too...have you read his books at all? I loved "It's All Too Much". It really deals a lot with our mental/emotional reasons for having all this stuff...very motivational. 

So, just a bit of support, you are NOT alone.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 29, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> What??? You mean my carpet isn't supposed to have a layer of cat hair on it?


Or Hay?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 29, 2008)

OMG I cannot believe this thread. 

I have 7rabbits, 1 parrot , 1guinea pig and 2 cats in the upstairs and the 2 dogs always stay downstairs. 

I am always working but because the animal stuff comes first ..I am always stumbling over misplaced stuff and clutter and sometimes it takes me hours to find something piled on a chair. 
The upstairs is a mess

Idon't have good organizational skills. it doesn't come natural
I wish that i could be chosen for that show where the crew comes into your house , makes you throw out what you don't use, have a garage sale or donate half of your stuff to charity. 
I wish I had a functional home since i have so many pets. 
I am always buried in paper, old mail , last years cards, hay and rabbit hair.

I didn't know so many other forum members were like me

LOL:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 30, 2008)

This upcoming week is supposed to be (ha ha ha) a lighter week for me for work - so I'm hoping to get some decluttering and organizing done.

Supposedly...

We'll see...


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 30, 2008)

One of the things I really despise doing is sorting through old papers and mail and cleaning out drawers. 

I'd rather do litterboxes any day
Good Luck Peg on next week


----------



## Leaf (Aug 30, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> One of the things I really despise doing is sorting through old papers and mail and cleaning out drawers.


I have a paper shredder set up on a box right next to the computer desk. As I browse online or work on the computer I go through mail, old papers etc and shred everything I can. Doing it thatt way "seems" to save me some time and makes a task I dont like doing... a little easier.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 30, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> One of the things I really despise doing is sorting through old papers and mail and cleaning out drawers.
> 
> I'd rather do litterboxes any day
> Good Luck Peg on next week


Ohhhhhh... TELL me about it! That's the worst thing in our house. Mail just piles up EVERYWHERE... and then when I do finally delcutter and get rid of it all and shred/recycle it, you know what happens?

MORE comes through the letter box! :shock: 

I realy, really need to clean.... I didn't get any done the other day like I said I would... I'm not surprised...


----------



## Leaf (Aug 30, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> The laundry is a major bugbear of mine... Our washing basket seems to pile up until it's over flowing... And then I'll do a couple of loads, but the dryer doesn't dry them quick enough and the stuff that wont go in the dryer takes AAAAAGES to dry, meanwhile I have wet washing in the basket waiting to go up to dry... And then it gets forgotten about, and has to be rewashed.... :cry1::cry1::cry1:


I'm pretty much in the same boat. I dont was too far ahead because my dryer is slow - or if I do I take the dry stuff out of the dryer, leave the damp stuff in - add the stuff from the washer and before long... the dryer is crammed, blue jeans legs are a roped up mess and I have piles of stuff to fold and/or put away but I never seem to get around to it so I either wear straight from the dryer, clean clothes basket or clothes bar (I do hang my stuff on a bar in the laundry room) - or eventually I end up rewashing clothes because the get too wrinkled or they are just in the way.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm really really glad that I'm not the only one who has to rewash clothes sometimes.

Sometimes Art will start a load - forget about it - and then I go in to find it still in the washer... :shock:

But I gotta give him credit - he is a real help as far as being willing to load and unload the dishwasher and stuff like that. He truly makes my life easier in many ways...


----------



## Becca (Aug 30, 2008)

I do try and help my mum aroundthe house..... As much as i umm can?

:?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 30, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The laundry is a major bugbear of mine... Our washing basket seems to pile up until it's over flowing... And then I'll do a couple of loads, but the dryer doesn't dry them quick enough and the stuff that wont go in the dryer takes AAAAAGES to dry, meanwhile I have wet washing in the basket waiting to go up to dry... And then it gets forgotten about, and has to be rewashed.... :cry1::cry1::cry1:
> ...


OMG you guys are talking about me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 30, 2008)

And me!

But top this: I manage to turn on the washing machine, pour the detergent in, walk away to get the clothes and...

get sidetracked. Talk about wasting water!


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 30, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> And me!
> 
> But top this: I manage to turn on the washing machine, pour the detergent in, walk away to get the clothes and...
> 
> get sidetracked. Talk about wasting water!


I put the clothes in and the soap , get sidetrackedand forget to turn the machine on LOL....


----------



## Leaf (Aug 31, 2008)

Turn it on, putsoap in it and the clothes... but forget to put the top down. A few hours later remember to switch the laundry over and find it barely washed and nowhere near ready to dry.


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 31, 2008)

What's a washing machine? 

J/K...but I can so relate to what you guys are saying...


----------

